# Von Lehrend Haus



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm looking to see if anyone here has experience with the Von Lehrend Haus kennel. Feel free to private message me, just trying to find someone who has either trained under them or bought a puppy/dog from them?


----------

